# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: کتاب شئ گرایی  در 21 روز

## prince4prodigy

سلام
من در حالِ مطالعه کتابِ آموزش شئ گرایی در 21 روز هستم که احتمالا میدونید این کتاب از زبانِ java برای آموزش استفاده میکنه.
تو فصل 3 این متاب که دیگه باید کد نویسی رو شروع کرد من به مشکل برخوردم.
سوال من به "*کارگاه 2 : اصول و مبانی کلاس ها*" مربوط میشه.(در فصل 3)

جایی که در موردِ کامپایل کردن کلاس های Account  و Teller توضیح داده و این که با نوشتن Java Teller تابع main() از کلاس Teller رو صدا بزنیم. در ضمن من از netBeans برای کد نویسی استفاده میکنم.

_راستش من تجربه زیادی ندارم و شاید یه جورایی نمیدونم چطور باید تو کد نویسی کلاس ها رو با هم سینک کنم._

----------


## dracula_killer

یه مقدار دقیقتر توضیح میدین که الان با چیش مشکل دارین؟

----------


## prince4prodigy

در واقع مشکل اصلیه من اینه که نمیدونم باید چه کار کنم.
یعنی من بعد از این که کد رو نوشتم باید چه کار کنم تا برنامه اجرا بشه....؟!

یه طور دیگه سوالم رو میپرسم...
اولین کاری که باید انجام بدم چیه؟ (وقتی پروژه جدید ایجاد کردم  چطور باید توی پروژه کلاس ها رو به هم مرتبط کنم؟)

_نمیدونم تونستم منظورمو برسونم یا نه...._

----------


## M0TR!X

برای مثال شما تو یه پروژه چند تا کلاس دارین میخواین از یه کلاس استفاده کنید باید اول از اون کلاس نمونه بسازید بعد میتونید به متد های اون کلاس دسترسی داشته باشید به این صورت :


Classname class=new Classname();

class.methodname();

اینجا کلاس شما classname  هست که ازش یه نمونه به اسم class  ساختیم بعد با همون نمونه یه متد رو صدا زدیم class.methodname()

----------


## abbasalim

اگه مشکلتون حل نشد،بیشتر توضیح بدم؟

----------


## prince4prodigy

راستش حل نشد..... ممنون میشم اگه بیشتر توضیح بدید اگه ممکنه با توجه به همون مثالِ کتاب باشه....

----------


## abbasalim

بنام خدا
سلام
والا من کتابی [که میگین رو ندارم ولی فکر کنم منظورتون این بوده،
من یه مثال واسطون اپلود کردم شما فایل CorseTest  رو اجرا کنید میکنید و CorseTest میره Corse رو صدا میزنه و ازش استفاده میکنه
اگه منظورتون همینه و فهمیدین که هیچ وگرنه واضح و دقیق تر سوالتون رو بگین :متفکر:

----------


## prince4prodigy

سلام 
من یک پروژه جدید ایجاد کردم و فایل هایی که شما قرار دادید رو تو مسیرِ src\javaapplication4 کپی کردم.
بعد به همون ترتیبی که شما گفتید اجرا کردم  و این پیغام رو با رنگ سبز نشون داد.
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)
ولی اون پیغامی که شما نوشتید اجرا نشد.

----------


## abbasalim

داداش شما با نت بین یا ide اجراش نکن
با cmd  اجراش کن،والا من نمیدونم کتابتون چجوری یادتون داده،الان بلدین تو cmd اجرا کنی برنامه رو؟

----------


## prince4prodigy

نه بلد نیستم....

----------


## abbasalim

باشه الان توضیح میدم فقط میشه بگین در چه محیطی برنامتون رو مینویسین؟

----------


## prince4prodigy

اگه منظور شما IDE هست که تو  netBeans مینویسم.
باید از notepad استفاده کنم؟

----------


## abbasalim

روی myComputer تون راست کلیک کنید و برین به properties وارد Advanced system settings بشین روی تب Advanced کلیک کنید حالا اون پایین پنجره یه کلید هست به اسم Environment variables رو اون کلیک کنید در مستطیل اولی "user" رو گزینه new کلیک کنید و نامش رو PATH (با حروف بزرگ) و value رو آدرس پوشه bin موجود در jdk  بزراین (یه همچین چیزی : C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_13\bin ) و روی ok ;کلیک کنید

----------


## prince4prodigy

انجام دادم

----------


## abbasalim

_____________________
الان وارد cmd بشین و عبارت java رو تایپ کنید و enter رو بزنین باید واستون یه سری اطلاعات بیاره 
______________________
خوب  از این به بعد میتونین برنامه هاتون رو از طریق محیط cmd کامپایل و اجرا کنید،برای اینکار در cmd
وارد پوشه ای که فایل جاواتون هست بشین و عبارت 
javac namefile.java
رو برای کامپیال فایلتون بزنین
بعد برای اجرای فایلتون
java  namefile
رو بزنین تا برنامتون رو اجرا کنه الان والسه مثالی که من دادم
بعد از وارد شدن به پوشه (میتونین وارد پوشتون بشین و بعد توی پنجره ویندوزتون کلید شیفت رو نگه داشته و راست کلیک کنید و روی گزینه open command windows here رو بزنین که cmd آدرس همون پوشه باشه )
عبارت 
javac CorseTest.java
رو بزنین و منتظر بمونید تا فایل رو کامپیال کنه بعد
java javac CorseTest
رو در cmd بزنین تا برنامه من اجرا بشه :)


یه نکته:وقتی برنامه من رو اجرا میکنی هیچ چیزی نشون نمیده شما باید یه اسم وارد کنید تا برنامه متنش رو چاپ کنه

----------


## prince4prodigy

برای اینکه وارد پوشه بشم آدرسشو کپی کنم کار میکنه؟
نحوه ی نوشتنش همونه که تو آدرس بار هست؟

----------


## abbasalim

آره اینجوری میشه واسه راحتی میتونی وارد پوشتون بشین و بعد توی پنجره ویندوزتون کلید شیفت رو نگه داشته و راست  کلیک کنید و روی گزینه open command windows here رو بزنین که cmd آدرس  همون پوشه باشه )

----------


## prince4prodigy

ممنون اجرا شد.شما یه مطلب آموزشی مقدماتی نداری که در موردِ همین مسائل اولیه که باید رعایت کرد باشه؟

----------


## abbasalim

نه ،  :ناراحت:  ولی دیگه حلله الان میتونین برنامه هایی که بانوت پت مینویسین رو اینجوری و به همین راحتی کامپیال و اجرا کنین
به نظره من (البته نظره شخصیمه) بهتره از notpad++ واسه نوشتن برنامه هاتون استفاده کنید تا کدهاتون رو خودتون بنویسیس وخودتون هم ارورهاش رو پیدا کنید و ....
ide ها یه کم آدمو بی درد بار میارن واسه شروع که میخوان با کدهای پایه آشنا بشین بنظرم نوتپد++ گزینه خوبی باشه
 :لبخند:

----------

